# PCB sin plancha ni papel!!!! [directamente]



## sjuan (Jul 14, 2011)

A pesar de lo que se creia (por lo menos yo), se puede imprimir directamente sobre un pertinax con una impresora laser!!! y los resultados se los imaginaran, segun he averiguado el tipo que hizo esto modifico la impresora laser para que ademas de que pase la bakela por los rodillos y demas, quitó los rodillos que funden el toner en el papel o en este caso la bakela y, lo mas importante, (en esta parte no estoy seguro si odifico o no )  hizo que la impresora cargue la bakela con carga positiva y el toner  de carga negativa (eso es lo normal no?) y bueno como no me podía quedar con las ganas de experimentar...

pegue con cola blanca una lamina de papel aluminio sobre una hoja de acetato y la imprimí y o sorpresa dos cosas, una buena y otra mala(para mi ) la buena: la impresora imprimio sobre el papel aluminio y creo se puede pasar al acido, la calidad excelente como una impresion común pero, bueno la mala: la cola no se habia terminado de secar y los rodillos del toner quedaron completamente dañados y hasta alli lega mi historia, por el momento, claro.


----------



## djwash (Jul 14, 2011)

Y como se te ocurre pegar aluminio y acetato con cola de carpintero?

No era mejor pegar la lamina de papel de aluminio en un papel contact, o en vinilo?

Esta bueno el experimento, pero por ahora me quedo con la impresion laser sobre papel brillante, con practica se vuelve muy facil, y el ancho de las pistas no suele ser un problema...


----------



## sjuan (Jul 14, 2011)

bueno curiosidad por el descubrimiento pero en fin eso es hasta el momento el mejor metodo de hacer pcb en foros de electrónica

ya descubrí por que funciona esto:

 lo que ocurre es que en la impresora se le da una carga al papel, pero esta carga es uniforme y la carga que tiene fora definida según la impresion que hagamos es la que se le da al rodillo que lleva el toner, ese brillante de colores azul o verde (el que yo dañe )
a ese tubo es el que afecta el láser y le quita parte de la carga estática para que así solo se impregne de toner donde debe ser y luego elrodillo entra en contacto con lo que se esta imprimiendo, como el papel o nuestra bakela tiene carga contraria pues se atraen fuertemente. y por eso no importa silo que se esta imprimiendo es una superficie conductora o no


----------



## aszul (Jul 14, 2011)

oye en verdad se puede hacer eso...??????
yo crei que era fake...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2011)

No se puede lavar con algodón y alcohol ese rodillo ?


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 15, 2011)

sjuan dijo:


> hay va el link para que se sorprendan
> 
> link


Ese es el link a los resultados impresos, para la modificación de la impresora esta este otro link.


----------



## sjuan (Jul 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No se puede lavar con algodón y alcohol ese rodillo ?



bueno esa es otra historia, yo no tenia alcohol y pense que se podria con varsol pero no fue así  hay lo termine de dañar.

y respecto a las modificaciones, alguien sabe que hace el circuito que el tipo le  puso demas a al impresora?

yo opino que la unica midificación que se le deberia hacer es ampliar, quitar o ajustarlos rodillos para que pase la bakela porque al fin y al cabo la bakela es lo mismo que lo que yo puse en la impresora, acetato y aluminio (con colbon ) bakela cobre, es decir una superfice conductora pero aislada galvanicamente del resto de a impresora.


----------



## Dano (Jul 15, 2011)

Te tiro una idea, ya que que veo que rompiste una impresora laser talvez puedas puedas usar alguna parte...

Si colocas la placa de cobre sobre una mesa (el cobre hacia arriba), le agregas una fina capa de toner encima, no se podría usar un laser apuntando a la placa (deflexionado por dos espejos) para hacer el diseño que se necesita?

Parecido a los televisores CRT pero con un laser y espejos.


----------



## biker2k3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yo lei que lo que anda muyy biennn es la parte de atars de las calcomanias, osea ese papel donde vienen pegadas las calcomanias o el contact, compras contact, tiras el contact y usas el papel de atrás donde viene pegado que es bien brilloso y resbaladizo.


----------



## sjuan (Jul 15, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Te tiro una idea, ya que que veo que rompiste una impresora laser talvez puedas puedas usar alguna parte...
> 
> Si colocas la placa de cobre sobre una mesa (el cobre hacia arriba), le agregas una fina capa de toner encima, no se podría usar un laser apuntando a la placa (deflexionado por dos espejos) para hacer el diseño que se necesita?
> 
> Parecido a los televisores CRT pero con un laser y espejos.



no creo, por que hay sí pasa lo que mencionan sobre la estática y el cobre; a ver por lo que he visto con mi impresora dañada es que funciona así, por un lado entra el papel y mientras se van calentando unos rodillo que van al final, cuando el papel llega a cierto punto en la impresora (cerca a la entrada) es cargado con una carga estática (desconozco su signo + / - ) y dentro de la unidad de toner tubo que yo dañe, que se llama "drum" y tiene una capa de algún esmalte, este le permite cargarse con estática y luego el láser lo descarga en todos los lados donde no hay impresión, esto mientras el "drum" va girando y luego cuando sale del láser se "roza" un poco con el toner que se pega solo en las partes donde hay estática (todo esto sucede dentro de la unidad de toner)  por ultimo llega a lo que estamos imprimiendo y como eso tiene carga contraria a la que tiene el toner entonces se pegan y queda hecha una impresión, pero aun falta algo, es "fundir" el toner eso lo hacen los rodillos que se habían comenzado a calentar apenas inicio el proceso y por eso es que cuando sale la impresión siempre sale caliente

PD: si lo desean pueden desconectar los rodillos calientes y poner una resistencia de menos de 10k en paralelo con el termistor que viene de los rodillos, con eso logran engañar a la impresora para que no "pegue" el toner a la hoja, ahora el toner esta apenas depositado sobre la hoja gracias a la fuerza estática y si lo tocan con el dedo se va a correr con esa impresión pueden hacer el método de la plancha o este 



 y les dará unos resultados excelentes (asi hago mis circuitos de experimentos)


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 10, 2014)

En otro foro estoy siguiendo de cerca este mismo tema, pero no me resulta tan practico si lo comparo con el precio/coste de armar una CNC... o sea, si tengo que elegir de comprar toner cada tanto (y acá en Argentina sale caro), percloruro ferrico, y hacer tan solo una sola vez una pequeña / mediana inversion para armar una CNC como la que hay en el foro (la de Dario por ejemplo)... prefiero armar la CNC que se que no me va a dejar a pie por culpa de no tener toner o percloruro... no se que decir...esta en el gusto y bolsillo de cada uno... saludos


----------

